# Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?



## Mops (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

unser Teich liegt zur Zeit noch fast den ganzen Tag in der vollen Sonne, da unsere geplante Beschattung noch fehlt. Daher grübeln wir darüber nach, wieviel Bewegung das Wasser haben sollte. 

Bisher haben wir eine Pumpe, die etwa 3600L Leistung hat. Diese pumpt das Wasser in den Filter und von da kommt es über einen kleinen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich. Ist das so ausreichend, oder sollte das Wasser noch zusätzlich durch ein Wasserspiel o.ä. bewegt werden?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Hallo,

erste Frage: sind Fische drin? Zweite Frage: wie tief ist der Teich? Wie läuft das Wasser den über den Bachlauf in den Teich? Ruhig und mit minimalem Höhenunterschied (also ohne Wasserfall)? Dann kommt vermutlich zu wenig Sauerstoff in den Teich. Wenn keine Fische im Teich sind, ist es meiner Meinung nach egal.

Für Schatten: Seerosen(blätter) gegen Schatten, Unterwasserpflanzen geben Sauerstoff.

Bedenke: wenn Du ständig das Wasser (stärker) bewegst und umwälzst, hast Du irgendwann keine sog. Sprungschicht (oben warm, unten kalt) mehr, sondern eine gleichmäßig lauwarme Brühe - übertrieben formuliert.

Also: schnell für Schatten sorgen (toller Tipp, ich weiß)


----------



## Mops (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Hi,

Bewohner: 2 Goldi´s, 1 Schubi, 4+X Posthornschnecken und ein bißchen Kleingewusel.

Tiefste Stelle ca. 1,10-1,20, Wassermenge ca. 7000l.

Bachlauf ist hinten etwa 50cm hoch und 5 Dachpfannen lang. Dann geht es gut 30cm tief runter bis zum Wasser (Miniwasserfall). Reicht das an "Sauerstoff"? Könnte dann die Pumpe eine Stufe höher setzen, dann wird nicht alles so durchgemischt. Aber wie dann den Dreck in den Filter bekommen?

An Unterwaserpflanzen haben wir __ Hornkraut drin, was anderes gibt es hier momentan nicht. Seerosen haben wir auch 3 drin, sind aber noch kleiner und haben zur Zeit zwischen 4 und 7 Blättern, bringen also noch nicht viel. Ebenso sind die Pflanzen am Rand noch eher klein.

Sonnenschirm am Rand bringt auch nur max. 40cm Schatten im Teich, je nach Sonnenstand, da unser Rand relativ breit ist. Für unser altes Sonnensegel vom Mini ist der Teich insgesamt zu breit.

Hab schon überlegt an mehreren Stellen ein paar Maispflanzen zu setzen, die dann Schatten bringen, aber bis die hoch genug sind, dauert es wohl auch noch.

Hat sonst noch einer ne Idee in Richtung Schatten?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## nano (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Zitat:
:evil Bedenke: wenn Du ständig das Wasser (stärker) bewegst und umwälzt, hast Du irgendwann keine sog. Sprungschicht (oben warm, unten kalt) mehr, sondern eine gleichmäßig lauwarme Brühe - übertrieben formuliert. :evil


Hallo r@mu
ist doch normal das am tiefsten Punkt im Teich angesaugt wird ? oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden und im Sommer weiter oben angesaugt werden sollte?    
Zur Zeit ist in meinem Teich eine 25 C lauwarme Brühe !

Gruß 
Reiner


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Moin.

Wer sein Wasser zuviel bewegt, bekommt zumeist Probleme mit dem dadurch sinkenden CO2-Gehalt (es wird durch die Bewegung schlichtweg ausgetrieben).
Dies hat zwei negative Auswirkungen.
Erstens wachsen dann Unterwasserpflanzen schlechter, denn die können das lebenswichtige CO2 nur aus dem Wasser aufnehmen.
Zweitens schafft man sich Probleme beim pH-Wert, da CO2 + Ph-Wert + Karbonathärte in einer Dreierbeziehung stehen. 

http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm


----------



## Lucy2412 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Unser Teich liegt auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne und deshalb haben wir die Pumpe in den Flachwasserbereich umgesetzt, in der Hoffnung das in der Tiefwasserzone kälteres Wasser zur Abkühlung der 4 Goldi´s verbleibt. Das Wasser läuft über einen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.

4 Seerosen sind im Teich, 3 um die Tiefwasserzone herum und eine haben wir auf einen Stein in die Mitte der Tiefwasserzone gesetzt. Leider ist diese noch ganz klein, hoffen aber das sie sich genauso schnell entwickeln wird, wie die anderen und reichlich Schatten spendet.

Mit Hilfe einens Sonnenschirmes versuchen wir auch noch einen Teil der Flachwasserzone zu beschatten, klappt aber auch nur einen halben Tag, da der Sonnenstand dann zu ungünstig ist:__ nase.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## tolldiving (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*



Annett schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Wer sein Wasser zuviel bewegt, bekommt zumeist Probleme mit dem dadurch sinkenden CO2-Gehalt (es wird durch die Bewegung schlichtweg ausgetrieben).
> Dies hat zwei negative Auswirkungen.
> ...



Hallo Annett,

das dürfte für die Aquaristik ohne Ausnahme übertragbar sein, doch nicht am Teich.
Die "CO²-Verdauung" des Algenbewuchses ist um ein vielfaches höher und beeinflußt den ph-Wert maßgeblich, als mit dem bischen Geplätscher im Regelfall ausgetrieben werden kann. Selbst KH-Werte von 20 schaffen es in vivo nicht den pH zu puffern.

@All
Es ist geradezu ein Trugschluß anzunehmen, dass in den kleinen Teichen überhaupt eine nennenswerte Temperaturschichtung durch den Wasserdurchfluß entsteht. 
Die Teichpumpe im Sommer höher zu stellen um kühleres Wasser in der Tiefe zu erlangen ist Kappes.
Weiterhin ist eine gute Durchmischung eher vorteilhaft um die verringerte Löslichkeit von O² bei steigenden W-Temps zu kompensieren und den O² gleichmäßig im Teichwasser zu verteilen. Zudem wird mehr organisches Material über die Pumpe in den Filter transportiert wenn die Pumpe da steht wo Sie soll. Am tiefsten Punkt einer Kreisströmung !!

Ein Sprudelstein mit Luftpumpe im Teich ist eigentlich Pflicht, vor allem Nachts !

Eine Kühlung des Teichwassers geht effektiv nur mit kontinuierlichen Teilwasserwechseln.


----------



## Mops (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Hm, 
also dann lasse ich es erstmal so wie es ist und werde mir am Wochenende mal ein paar Maispflanzen "organisieren", damit ich in absehbarer Zeit mehr Schatten bekomme.

Würde sich ein zusätzlicher Wasserspeier, der nur ab und an mal mit kleiner Pumpe läuft, ungünstig auswirken?

Gibt es außer Seerosen noch andere Pflanzen, die gut für Schatten im Teich sind? Und auch mit Wassertiefen ab 60cm zurechtkommen (außer reine Unterwasserpflanzen)?

Zu Seerosen, kann man diese auch schwimmend in einem Teich halten? Quasi als so eine Art "Schwimminsel"?
Haben letztes Jahr ein paar Seerosen in einen größeren Teich gesetzt gehabt, leider sind diese im Herbst kurz vor dem Winter teilweise aufgeschwommen und wir hatten es nicht mehr geschafft, diese erneut zu versenken. 
Eigentlich hatten wir sie auch abgeschrieben, nach dem ganzen Schnee und Eis im Winter. Sehr zur Freude der __ Frösche haben sie aber alles gut überstanden und treiben nun weiterhin fröhlich wachsend im Teich umher. Ob ich davon mal eine umsiedel und über der Tiefzone als Schattenspender schwimmen lasse? (Mit Schnurr dran und Stein gegen wegschwimmen gesichert)? Könnte das funktionieren?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Corvettefan (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Hallo
Was die Wasserbewegung angeht da gehen die Meinungen ganz schön auseinander.Ich habe eine Pumpe Fa.Speck-Beta 8  im Einsatz .2800 L Minute .Wasserstrahl von unten nach oben.Ein Drittel vom Teich ist Power an der Oberfläche .Ein Drittel leichte Strömung und ein Drittel ruhig .Seerosen und "Kinderstube" Keine Algen!! und keine Wassertrübung!! Die Fische können sich aussuchen wo sie gern sind.Beste Messwerte nur leicht erhöhten Phosphat Gehalt von 0,4.Unterwasserfilter ( Noch,, bin aber am umdenken) Bei dem Wasserdurchsatz kann man keine Spielerei machen.


----------



## Mops (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Also,

wir haben uns dazu entschieden, erstmal nix an unserem System zu ändern. Pumpe an tiefster Stelle, von da aus in den Filter und über den Bachlauf am anderen Ende zurück.

Keine Ahnung, was die Wasserwerte sagen, aber Algen haben wir keine und freie Sicht bis auf den Grund,  
Und alles trotz Neuanlage, wachsendem Fischbestand und noch recht spärlicher Pflanzenentwicklung. 

Und unsere Fische sind eh eher für ein Sonnenbad im Flachwasser als für ein schattiges Plätzchen zu haben. Ist eher selten, dass sie sich in den Schatten der Pflanzen verziehen, die Tiefzone ziert nun ein großer Wasserfederbusch, der ist fast völlig uninteressant, nur die kleinen wuseln da ständig rum.


----------



## Sveni (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung sollte sein?*

Hallo Mops,

schön das es funktioniert.
Trotz aller wertvoller Tipps, die man hier bekommt, ist die persönliche Erfahrung unabdingbar!

Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige wichtige und auch zu beachtende Grundregeln, aber ....
jeder Teich ist und reagiert ein wenig anders wie ´´Nachbar´s´´Teich.

Berichte weiter!!! (wenn möglich, mit Foto´s)

Grüße
Sveni


----------

